# Specing a Sirocco



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes Guys New company car time! Ok im getting a little excited as I wont actually get till March 1st 2010! But I need to get my order in now as otherwise Im suck with a Pug or Citreon (I think ****** NOT)

So off for a test drive soon. I will probally have the 2.0 TDI, unless anyone can convince me otherwise?
DSG? Yes or no? I'l need to test drive before I make my mind up. Colour is clearly going to be WHITE! Is it worth getting the GT for the adaptive chasis (What does this actually do?) What extras would you have? and just any options before the salesman gets his hands on me and tells me aload of ******! [smiley=argue.gif]

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

My Scirocco, due late September is a 2.0TSi GT DSG in Candy White with Black Leather. The only other option I added was Bluetooth.

I originally looked at the 1.4TSi. When I started added options that I wanted, i.e. privacy glass, 18" alloys, fog lights (for aesthetics only - they'll hardly ever be used!) the price started to get close to the price of the standard 2.0TSi GT.

DSG - It's great, but if you prefer manual then it'll save you some bunce that's for sure.

ACC - as far as I can determine just softens or stiffens the supsension from it's standard mode.

Vienna Leather or Merlin Cloth - The Leather lifts the interior and definitely makes it a more impressive place to be, although, the Merlin cloth isn't bad. Understated, hard wearing etc and, of course, free! With the leather comes lumbar support too, which will be missing from the cloth.

Dynaudio is an option I didn't bother with. A lot of my time is spent listening to the radio. It's pretty good though.

The only current flaw I can see in your plan is the diesel engine. If you're likely to be doing lots of motorway miles then I have it under good authority that you'll be averaging >40mpg anyway!

Any other questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice car

RNS510?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah defo TDI. Sorry. Im surprised you didnt say get DSG so will definatley try before I buy. ACC not really worth it then? RN510?


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Personally i think it looks better in dark colours a work collegue has a white one and it does nothing for it and to be honest i think it looks quite bland


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

DPG said:


> Very nice car
> 
> RNS510?


Do you mean RCD510?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Widget said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice car
> ...







It seems pretty good, touch screen, SD card slot, 30GB hard drive for music & Navigation maps, DVD player

Think the Blutooth and TV Tuner cost quite a bit extra.

Edited...It looks the same as the RCD510 but with SatNav


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

red3.2 said:


> Personally i think it looks better in dark colours a work collegue has a white one and it does nothing for it and to be honest i think it looks quite bland


I'm not the worlds biggest fan of white cars, in fact, some cars just look daft in white - people clearly choosing the colour because it's en vogue. I saw a spanking new 3 series saloon last week in white and it just looked cheap and nasty.

However, the Scirocco is one of the few cars that can pull the colour off in my opinion. I thought long and hard about this choice and finally decided it was the right one.


----------



## MancTT (Jan 27, 2009)

Try scirocco central for some advice on the options, some good info on there.

http://www.sciroccocentral.co.uk/forum/


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're going for deisel make sure you go for the 170BHP version rather than the 140BHP.

ACC - Adaptive Chassis Control works much like Audi's Magnetic Ride System although it is executed differently (Mag ride uses electrically charged filings suspended in the shock fluid. ACC uses a motorises system). Three settings Sport which stiffens the ride and makes the steering heavier, Comfort - which turns the car into a bouncy castle and Normal - which adapts the suspension on the fly.

Leather - Is a must in my opinion. It transforms the interior. Some people like the cloth but I just couldn't live with it.

Sat Nav - Pricey but EXCELLENT. Like the RCD510 it has the ipod/USB drive integration under the armrest, you can store music on the built in HDD and read music from SD card. It also lets you watch DVD movies when the vehicle is stationary. The Nav functions are superb. It will give you live traffic updates and will automatically adjust your planned route to avoid live traffic hotspots.

GT Trim gives you the following over and above the non-GT model:

Multifunction steering wheel
Hi-Line Computer (lets you change lots of different car functions)
Tinted rear windows
Front Fog lights
18" Interlags Alloys
Dual Zone Climate Control

I like them in white but white is the most popular colour for them. I hate all the black plastic on the car (door trims, front grill) so opted for black so that they would blend in.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

As you point out when you spec up the 1.4 you get close to the 2.0 GT cost.

Leather is nice but pricey. I would have been happy with the Merlin cloth but there wasn't a cloth interior car available at the time.

My spec - 2.0GT TSi, Dynaudio, Adaptive Xenons (brilliant!), DAB Radio, Parking Sensors (Essential as rear vis is crap, and if you factory spec they also hook up with the radio display which is cool), Panoramic Sunroof (nice but not essential), Anthracite Leather, Carpet Mats, Rubber Mats (for winter), and premium door sill protectors. Colour is Pewter Grey. Also, on the way back from EvenTT09 I averaged 39.6 mpg in some pretty crap traffic.

www.scirocconet.co.uk is good too, Business Manager works for Northfield VW in Cirencester and is a really good bloke and very helpful / knowledgeable.


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

I've got a 2.0 TSI GT Scirocco in candy white with truffle leather and the following options:

panoramic sunroof - looks cool from the outside on a white car, but the sunroof only tilts up an inch or so and it doesn't retract
dynaudio - sounds great, but I've not heard the standard speakers to know whether it's worth the money or not
DAB - hardly listen to it as the RCD510 has full ipod control, so that's on all the time. Also you only have quick access to 6 DAB presets and it's a bit of a faff to switch to other stations outside your favourite 6. Also, I believe you get the traffic information recording (TIM) service instead if you don't go for DAB.
parking sensors - essential, rear visiblity is a joke. Very cool that you get a visual representation in the RCD510 display
cruise - I use it a lot on my daily jaunt throught the SPECS cameras on the M6!
folding mirrors - I can't get the car in my garage without folding the mirrors, its just too wide
smoking pack - very cheap and means you get for a lid over the front cubby holder 
flat tyre indicator - again cheap and the one on my previous MK5 GTi alerted me to a slow puncture that I didn't realise I had

I'd definitely go for the GT if you can afford. The only must have extras then IMO are leather and parking sensors.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

red3.2 said:


> ...a work collegue has a white one...





Widget said:


> My Scirocco, due late September is a 2.0TSi GT DSG in Candy White





Atlantis said:


> I've got a 2.0 TSI GT Scirocco in candy white...





Bikerz said:


> Colour is clearly going to be WHITE!


There's the problem with getting a white one. White was out of fashion for a long time, which is why it looked so striking when it came back. Once there are millions of white cars out there again, it's going to lose it's appeal quickly.

For something to be cool, it has to be a bit exclusive and white cars have definitely gone past the exclusive stage. I think if you buy a white car now you just risk looking like you're late to the party.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm not late for any party. Don't even want to go to the party. 

As previously mentioned, I don't normally like white cars, however, I do believe that white suits the Scirocco and is the best colour choice for it.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont do fashion at all. It just looks great in white, Ive liked alot of white cars for years. One day il have a GT3 in White :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Widget said:


> I'm not late for any party. Don't even want to go to the party.


Hmmm... Maybe you weren't invited to the party. This is awkward.

Didn't mean to slate anyones car colour choice, I just think there's a risk that white cars will lose their appeal quickly. Maybe it's more of an issue for resale than it is for the current owner though.

Anyway, I was unfashionably early to the party. I had a 1989 Bmw E34 525i in Alpine White a couple of years ago. I don't think that car *ever* looked good in white.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Re sale isnt an issue being a company car so il have the colour that makes me happy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it is a car-specific colour. My mate waqs talking about getting an A4 Avant in white and I immediately thought of him having EKTO 1 as a number plate.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

My TT is white and I love the colour. Would have probably gone for a white Roc too if it wasn't for all the black plastic on. wnt for black so it would blend in.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lucky bug*er... one of my favourite cars just now, only if they are they 4x4 .... are they ???


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope still on fwd i thourght? Even the new R is only FWD with the TTS lump in her


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

The R is coming with some fancy new limited slip diff. Dunno how effective it will be.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

suppose i could put up with that !!!.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

I think you would be be off getting a golf tdi..

the sirocco is very similar to the renault megane :?










i dont see the appeal of it :? its way too much like the renault :?

I would go for a golf way better imo.

Tom.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If I was getting something in that style (not sure what to call it really... a cross between a coupe and a hatchback?) I'd go for the Alfa Romeo Brera...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

As 1st post said I can have a VW if ordered before oct or french crap if ordered after, so I can have any VW I want (for some reason that doesnt include the veron tho :roll: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> I think you would be be off getting a golf tdi..
> 
> the sirocco is very similar to the renault megane :?
> 
> ...


Wow! I've never heard such rubbish in my life! The Scirocco came before the Megane. If you've seen either up close and personal you'll see that there is a world of difference between these two cars. Renault or VW. It's a no brainer.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

Evil Derboy said:


> > Wow! I've never heard such rubbish in my life! The Scirocco came before the Megane. If you've seen either up close and personal you'll see that there is a world of difference between these two cars. Renault or VW. It's a no brainer.


Its obvious you are going to say that, you have one :roll:

I dont see the difference :? they look very similar and yes i know the vw was produced first,but the golf is cheaper and is not to dissimilar in looks and performance :? 
Buying the golf imo is a "no brainer" :roll:

Tom.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

BUYING maybe, but im not buying (its a company motor) :roll: 
Even so id pay for the over teh boring common golf (yes i realise it common for a reason). Any how carry on the arguement (sorry disscussion) as I have ideas on what options to look at now thanks guys


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> BUYING maybe, but im not buying (its a company motor) :roll:
> Even so id pay for the over teh boring common golf (yes i realise it common for a reason). Any how carry on the arguement (sorry disscussion) as I have ideas on what options to look at now thanks guys


i read somewhere that the golf is marginally faster,,, tho IMO the sirocco is a much nicer looking car ,, therefor its a " no brainer " !!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TDI. I was never expecting rocket performance, hence I have a Bike and a TT for weekends


----------

